# Can you identify the year of this jar?



## Lizziep5656 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi guys, im new to bottle digging and probably haven't found anything too valuble. However, I found this old blue mason jar underneath an old house which dates back to early 1900s/late 1800s. It is a large/tall mason jar. I haven't measured it so I can't say exactly how tall but I'd just like to know any info. that anyone can provide. Thanks!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi, jars aren't measured in height anyway, they go by volume. There are thousands of jars to match to so a lot more information would be needed.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 14, 2015)

Does it have a ground lip or a smooth lip?  By approximately 1900, most all glassmakers had gone to machine made jars, resulting in a smooth lip.  We would need more info to go any further.


----------



## Lizziep5656 (Aug 14, 2015)

Jarsnstuff: It has a smooth lipcowseatmaize: As I said, I'm new to bottle digging, etc. so I did not know that but thank you. Also, I thought I attatched a picture but it must have not uploaded, I'll try again


----------



## Lizziep5656 (Aug 14, 2015)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j6o9d5118k7fy1c/100_9226.jpg?dl=0https://www.dropbox.com/s/773eq8gxmie93vr/100_9225.jpg?dl=0Here are the pictures of the jar


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi Lizzie , welcome to the forum ! This might help get you in a date range. I keep it on my phone for reference.
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## jargeezr (Aug 15, 2015)

All good info for you Lizzie. For the future, this is the way a collector would describe your jar for help dating or identifying a jar. It is a ball blue, bead seal, smooth lipped, half gallon Ball Perfect Mason jar probably from the 1930's, and appears to be made on the Owens machine. We also need to know anything embossed on the bottom. Welcome to jar collecting.


----------



## Lizziep5656 (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you! your post is very helpful! []


----------



## Lizziep5656 (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you! this is a wonderful reference to have![]


----------

